# Cervelo RS BB Shell - 68mm or 73mm



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Cervelo RS BB shell is 68mm or 73mm? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

68 Eng (bsa)


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks...so GXP BB should have two little spacers installed,correct? And what does BSA mean?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Another way of saying English threaded or NOT Italian. I've never installed a GXP so I can't help you there.


----------

